# Heater/A/C Fan Speeds - Only Maximum works



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey guys,

I just got my 90 Maxima yesterday and noticed that the interior heater/a/c fan either is off, or it blows at max - nothing in between. What could be causing this? How do I fix it?

I should note that I have the digital climate control options (if that changes anything).


Thanks


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

your blower motor resistor is probably bad.
there is a different name nissan uses for it though. I think they call it an amplifier.


----------



## theconqueror (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah its your resistor. its an easy fix. i don't know where its located in the maxima but in my truck it was in the back passenger corner of the engine bay. very easy to replace. 

don't let it go too long if you can help it, motors don't like to run at full blast all the time. learned that the hard way.


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks guys,

I removed it (just behind the glove box), cleaned it, it still didn;t work. Looks like I gotta get a new one. I have auto climate controls. Is there a particular blower motor resistor for auto climate? If so, does anyone have a part number?

Thanks


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay, I went to the wreck yard, found one, replaced it, all fan speeds working. AWESOME!! Thanks to those who helped.

Are there other Nissans that share this part? Sometimes it's hard to find a Maxima.


----------

